# corys



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I go to my local petsmart and they have pretty lame corys. just albinos and emeralds nothing with dots or lines or anything special. where could i get some really unique looking ones? does anybody know if petsmart and petco has different selection or would i be wasting my time driving 30 minutes to petco?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Asully70 said:


> or would i be wasting my time driving 30 minutes to petco?


As:

I do not believe that I have ever seen a Cory in my local PetCo or PetSmart.

Several good Cory internet vendors are available but the shipping is high $ compared to the price of the fish.

IMHO your best bet is to look here for the species which you want and ask your LFS to order them for you with his regular order. These LFS order from bulk shipment sites. He will probably put some $'s in his sale's price for shipping but the cost will be nowhere near the shipping cost of ordering the fish yourself.

TR


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Petsmart and Petco normally carry albino, peppered, false julie's. You can get some very cool ones at liveaquaria.com.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very seldom does Petco have anything other then what you find at Petsmart, so I don't think it would be worth your while to waste the gas for the drive. However if you are going that way for something else you might stop in and have a look, you could get lucky.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

The PetCos here do carry other varieties of corys. You might call ahead and ask them to save yourself a drive


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I've seen spotted and peppered cories at the Petsmart around here


----------

